# Any San Diego IBSers?



## letmemakeithome (Mar 17, 2011)

Are there any San Diego IBSers out there? I'm looking to join an already exisiting group, or start one if needed.I've looked all over the internet and even spoke to my GI about a support group within the county, but haven't had much success. I think it is important to meet others with the same illness, as IBS can effect confidence and make you feel isolated. And, hey, wouldn't it be nice to meet others to realize you are not alone?


----------



## freespiritchristian (Apr 1, 2007)

Have you had any luck finding a group?


----------



## letmemakeithome (Mar 17, 2011)

freespiritchristian said:


> Have you had any luck finding a group?


No, I haven't actually.


----------

